# Golden Mix - Humane Society of Cherokee County, Gaffney, SC



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, poor guy. Are there any Golden rescues in that area that might take him? Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Aww, poor guy. Are there any Golden rescues in that area that might take him? Fingers crossed for him.


FOOTHILLS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE is the closest GR Rescue to where this boy is located. They would be first in line and should cover this shelter if they take in Golden mixes and have any openings. 

If not, possibly an All/mixed Breed Rescue group located in Gaffney, SC or surrounding areas.

SOME Humane Society's do not release dogs to Rescue Groups, the dogs are only available for adoption to the public, some do release them if they are not adopted and the shelter is getting full.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I forwarded his info to Foothills, will see if I hear anything. I did notice they tagged a few all/mixed breed rescues on his facebook post. I will check with my friend to see if she knows if he has been saved or not.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Great news, Jib Jab is safe! He found a foster and they love him so much they may keep him for themselves!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Woooooo Hooooooooooo! Great News!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Work*

Great work JBird!!

So glad that Jib Jab is safe and loved!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the happy update - he is good looking.


----------

